# Vocal by Subhashini Parthasarathy



## raman3377

Category: Music

Organizer : Hamsadhwani

Event Venue: Youth Hostel

When: Apr 01, 2010 - Apr 01, 2010

Description:
Subhashini Parthasarathy (Vocal), Usha Rajagopalan (Violin), Shertalai Ananthakrishnan (Mrudangam) in chennai. To know address, details, and other information at http://www.findnearyou.com/events/vocal-by-subhashini-parthasarathy_4596

Address:

Youth Hostel
2nd Avenue , Indira Nagar
Adyar


----------

